# Team member with smoker wanted for Oinktoberfest in Clarence New York



## bbqpitstop

Those of you on the forum that know me know that I produce the good stuff with my commercial electric Friedrich 400 rotisserie. You also know that I have a hell of a time reproducing the perfection I get on any other smoker. After my reserve grand champion win prior to sanctioning I dropped drastically in scores due to having to borrow an unfamiliar and primitive, purist pit. 

So..........seeing as how I am still allowed to use my Friedrich to vend and promote my business at Oinktoberfest but only if I compete with a primitive wood burner, I'm looking for someone with a smoker they love, are very familiar with and loves a good time, to come join my team using our sauces and rubs...

Purse this year is 15,000, and I'm willing to split 50/50 any winnings as well as pay a portion of my vending proceeds in order to place respectably in the contest.  

Anyone here at the forums interested in coming to beautiful downtown Clarence in Western New YOrk for a contest on the last weekend in September? Charlie Daniels is the headliner for Friday night and it should be a great time. This will be our sixth year participating. For futher info click on the oinktoberfest link on adventuresinheat.com webpage.


----------



## meowey

Bump!!!

Any of you in Western New York, Northwestern Pennsylvania, or Northeast Ohio are only a few hours from Clarence, NY (Just east of Buffalo).  Shelly PMed me to see if I could make the trip.  I have an unbreakable commitment that weekend and can't do it.  

Think about helping a fellow member out!  Thanks for reading this!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles

I'll second that bump... even though she comes and goes with the wind around here... Come visit us at SMF some time Shelly. 

Good luck getting your team member and smoker. Sounds like a pretty good payout for good placing.


----------



## racingstudebakers

Dang it! DOUBLE dang it! Wish I was back up there, (uhm, ONLY for the git together though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ), but I'd a jumped right on in there with ya PigCicles! Heck, I'd have done it just for the fun/party! I'm sure there's gonna be some good bluegrass and beer tasting goin' on. How in the world could a fella stay away from good stuff like that?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sure hope you find somebody to lend a hand. I was a Marine recruiter up that way for a few years and I knew an old German fella who would have whooped some butt for ya. But sadly, 'ol Bernie passed a few years ago. He made an awesome smoker out of a big ol' double door, commercial 'frigerator. He had a dairy farm, butchered ALL of his own meat, mixed/made all of his own spices, rubs, seasonings, etc., made ALL of his own sausage and sauerkraut. My most fond memory of him was watching  him fuss over roasting a _whole_ _stuffed hog_ on a spit, over an open fire pit, each year for his haying parties. The meat always just fell off the bone... He was a true master.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In ANY event, Good Luck PigCicles!!! Keep us posted will ya?


----------



## peculiarmike

There was a day when I would have bought a new smoker and headed for NY for a deal like this.


----------



## pigcicles

Wish it was me needin the help, but I'm just a lowly backyard smoker guy. It's Shelly from BBQpitstop that needs some help and a smoker. She's looking for someone who has their 'have smoker - will travel' sign out.


----------



## meowey

Bump - again.  Anybody available??

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbq illuminati

When is this contest?


----------



## short one

Post says last weekend in September.


----------



## peculiarmike

OK. I'm loading my ECB in the toyhauler with the scooter.
Told Jane I'm going fishing for a few days.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Okay okay, so I am like the wind on here...........this restaurant is taking up a ton of time, and I'm trying to feed the masses on weekends at festivals....talk about the life of a carny,,,,,,,,,that would be me this last summer.........

PeculiarMike................git yer missouri ass out here will ya? I got the grand champ sauce and rub fer sure................and we'd of course split any winning proceeds........

For anyone considering it..........we DO have Charlie Daniels Band booked for Friday night. And I'm buying the beer. 

So far I have a donation for the evening of a Weber Smokey Mountain from a friend, but I'm leery of my ability to cook on anything that I'm not accustomed to.


----------



## deejaydebi

Shelly -

This is the 29th and 30th of September I guessing? I'm about 8 hours down the road according to Goggle. I can probably bring my Smoke Vault or ECB I'm intimatly familuar with those never used a smokey mountain though. Is propane acceptable? The ECB is in rough shape though.

I have no idea where Cleranace NY is. I'm 10 hours from Bufalo been there before.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Debbie,

I don't think the propane can be used other than for igniting purposes according to KCBS rules. I would certainly love to have you though either way. Your website is a rip by the way.............it's nice to see another female as addicted as I am to this passion.

I'm considering ATBs on my menu and I'm still studying the fatties........if you can't make the contest ,surely we can meet at another event. Keep me posted.


----------



## richtee

Were "the Beast" done, I'd hitch it up and drive for 6 hours. Nice area out that way. Sigh. All this work, all I want is a slab of ribs!

Well, OK...20 slabs..4 briskets and a dozen butts  hehehe


----------



## deejaydebi

Shelly -

Looks like the ole ECB will have to make the trip then. Only used the horizontal twice and still have some bugs to work out.

Gotta find a spare rim for my Dakota. Don't think I want to drive that far without a spare tire. I'll see if I can leave Thursday.  It'll be pleasure to join your team and finally meet you!


----------



## richtee

<Bow> A Knightess in shining armour!

Good on you, M'Lady!


----------



## bbqpitstop

Debi you are certainly going to be on my "gracious" list forever. We're probably going to find out we were six degrees from each other the whole time anyway, so I can't wait to meet you too.

And for any of you others that get a wild hair, don't hesitate. I now at least feel I have a half a chance to vend cook and compete at the same time with respectable results.

Anyone gonna help Debi and I master the brinkman and the weber smokey mountain before the 27th? I got the favored sauces and rubs, but my ability to hold temp has been so so. Debi thinks she has it down, and we're gonna put our heads together and tag team the wee hours to git her right.


----------



## bbq bubba

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## gypsyseagod

yougo girls- smoke some butt(in more ways than 1).


----------



## meowey

Good luck!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ron50

Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Thanks for all the good wishes, Debi and I will of course take some pictures and report back as to how we do. If nothing else, we always have a great time at this one and it's growing every year.

Wouldn't it be fun if next year I could have a whole lot of you on my team? Now that might be a goal, the biggest team ever in competition history. Party of 50...............hmmmmm................
Think of all the butts and brisket we'd have to chose from, and we could take our prize winnings and donate to a good cause, like the SMF gathering the following year for a band or something.

Any word on when y'all might set a date for the gathering in '08?


----------



## deejaydebi

Well now that I've seen the picture of the Smokey mountain thing again I think we can handle it. Never used one but it looks like a round bottomed ECB sort of.  At least it has a door and we won't have to pick the whole thing up to add fuel. Is it seasoned? Well we can do that Friday I guess.

I have one more tiny little problem to overcome ... I lost the brakes on my Dakota tonight. 

I was driving home from work and saw a neighbot down the block cutting down a white birch and asked for the wood. I was psyched! It was a nice tree but the city decided it was hitting the power lines and it had to be trimmed - the they found out it was dying so it came down. The were nice enough to make most of it small enough for me to carry while I watched, but when I came home to get the truck they got much bigger! 

ANY WHO ... we drove down to get the wood and all was well, when we circled the block the brakes felt squishy and came close the the floor boards. I just had new brakes, lines, rotors and stuff put on last summer only a few hundred miles ago so I don't know what it could be. I'll peek at it tommorrow when it gets light out again and see what I can find. I may have to bring it back to the shop that did the work and ask what the $%#@ is going on!

The good news is a scored a truck load of free white birch!


----------



## gypsyseagod

nicked the line,proper bleeding, or master cylinder. ???


----------



## deejaydebi

No puddles - nothing wet I need better light to see though.


----------



## blackhawk19

If you just sit like you were at a light, holding the brake and in drive and the peddle fades to the floor it's probably a master cylinder unless you've blown a wheel cylinder but you said no puddles so it's probably not that.


----------



## deejaydebi

Just got squishy all of a sudden. If it leaked it was while I was driving but I couldn't feel anything wet unles it was way under the truck on the center lines.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i pm'd it but from what yer describing-sounds like a nick in the line from a rock or maybe dryrot,salt the roads ??? like ya say- gotta have light.


----------



## deejaydebi

I have a ABS light on - all lines were replaced last summer, pads, rotors turned, $800 worth of brake stuff!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i know chevy prollems debi but you could take it in to say a pep boys & see if it's the abs sensor screwing w/ the computer.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Personally Debi, I would take it directly back to where you got it fixed and tell them you'll give them two days to correct whatever the heck it is, and if you are directed elsewhere or told you'll be charged you tell them this:

YOU will give THEM several options. 
        One is to fix whatever wasn't done properly to begin with. 
        Two is to show you exactly where some force of nature damaged their perfect job. 
        Or three, you will gladly take it elsewhere and will submit a copy of your bill to the better business bureau and their attorney.................lol............can you tell I'm frustrated?  Now that I see your dilemma though, mine feels pretty petty. 

I just got done boiling and peeling a bunch of eggs for the macaroni salad and I can Never ever get the damn things to peel easy. 

Don't bother sending recipes, I've tried it every which way, and if you really want to hear me whine, let me tell you about the party that ordered 250 deviled eggs once. lol.....needless to say they came off my catering menu immediately.

Keep us updated, how did you do locating a rim and tire for a spare? 
Let me see what I can locate your way, where in Connecticut are you?


----------



## deejaydebi

Yeah I'm taking in tomorrow luckily it's only a few blocks away. Hopefully I still have some brakes left by morning. Hopefully they can fix it tomorrow or i a day or two. We need that truck to hawl the smoker!

The darn things only 15 years old and got just over 50,000 miles on it! (I did say I don't use it much). Had it's first tuneup last year. I had it since it was brand new. I buy em new and drive em till they die or rot out - whichever comes first. I really hate to change cars.


----------



## gypsyseagod

wow a woman that knows mechanics... maybesome hlphere about hardboiledeggs- room temp & add salt to the water for easier peeling. it really doesn't matter nowdays w/ thin shelled steroid fed eggs.... even notice how easy it is to break a store bought shell... thats the dope they feed the chickens now... try farm fresh amish eggs- shells like rock..


----------



## bonniesboytoy

I just got done boiling and peeling a bunch of eggs for the macaroni salad and I can Never ever get the damn things to peel easy. 

Never have a problem...Eggs in pot(don't matter how many) cover with water, bring to boil, turn off, cover and let sit for 20 minutes.  Drain and ice eggs for 5 minutes. Peel immediately..Works every time..


----------



## bonniesboytoy

P.S....Good luck next weekend and BRING HOME THE MONEY !!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Thank you all for the well wishes! Sounds like it will be great fun and I'm REALLY excited about finally meeting Shelly! She sounds like a real corker! I just hope she's good at directing (softly) cuz I have no idea what we need to do there besides smoke some meat and tend the fire. 

This will be my first time ever meeting someone else that smokes food or seeing other smokers besides mine and the ones at Walmart, Home Depot or Lowes. I got my batteries changing for the camera for posting and for learning tips and techniques from other smokers.

The trucks at the doctors and they said unless it something weird like brake lines or master cylinder it should be under warentee. I guess we'll know in a day or two. The boys down there at Firestone have taken good care of me  for alot of years I have faith in them.


----------



## bbqpitstop

What a relief Debbie, I hope it is under warranty. I've got a catering job this afternoon but definitely keep me posted...........otherwise I'm calling Greyhound to see if the smoker would fit in the luggage compartment.

Have a great day,we'll gab later maybe?


----------



## deejaydebi

Not to worry Shelly I won't let you down! I think if I take it apart I can fit it in the car if I have to just not liking all that rust and grease on my tan seats! I know it won't fit it then trunk.


----------



## deejaydebi

**** .... not what was done. 

Something wrong with the rear wheel I forgot once I heard the price and the lines are rotted again and the emergeny brake cable is broke too. $800! They'll do it today Shell so don't worry - I'll be there!

Still gotta go find a rim though ...


----------



## deejaydebi

Got the truck back last night and it seems to be a happy truck again! 
I'm commin Shelly! At this point winning would be more than welcome!


----------



## bbqpitstop

LOL WELL LET'S DO IT THEN DEBI. I'm already in preparation mode. We're canning up some fresh salsa tonight, catching up on business obligations etc. so that we can focus totally on the comp this week. 

I'll be ordering up the meats tommorrow. Looking back through my past scores to see if I did best with the judges using baby back or St. Louis Ribs.........

Meat Distributor by the way did tell me that brisket technically is "seasonal" just due to the demand setting what they carry in stock from the cattle ranchers and pack houses. He'll take care of me though, "he has ways" he says.

Got the pork butts up the ying yang, we sell a ton of it, cornbread and honey butter, and my famous honey kissed beans. 

Oh and I better get packing all the western decorations, this year's theme is western (right up our alley) and there is actually some cash for "best decorated tent").

Let's kick some ass.


----------



## richtee

Hey BB... not sayin' it'll help, but you ain't the only one..
http://forums.chef2chef.net/showflat...&Number=525399


----------

